# Grizzly PC690LR Sale...



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks to be a good deal from Grizzly, if you're in the market for another router...

T22091 690LR 1 3/4HP Router


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have that router and save it for a backup if my table mounted router ever craps out


----------



## Drakmare (Jul 18, 2012)

i have that router too, Im very happy with it


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 24, 2012)

Great router, picked another one up a few days ago at Sutherlands, had them on closeout for $128.00, had both fixed and plunge bases


----------

